
31 Books Like Ready Player One - vhpoet
https://readthistwice.com/books-like/ready-player-one
======
stevekemp
Somewhat weird selection; I'm surprised it didn't include "The Circle", by
Dave Eggers. That has a similar "always connected" feel to it.

I guess this kind of blog-spam/affiliate marketing stuff is quick and easy to
produce though.

~~~
vhpoet
Thanks, added The Circle. I'm sad it looks like a blog-spam to you, this list
was shaped after a big discussion we had on reddit. I'd appreciate if you
could point out a specific book that doesn't fit thematically or at least
stylistically.

~~~
stevekemp
The reason it feels like spam is because the summaries look like they were
scraped from Amazon/similar.

There's no discussion about the books. Instead it is filler-content:

    
    
          "Full of high stakes, thrillers, and fantastic twists and turns, fans of Ready Player One are sure to love this addictive read." --BuzzFeed"A potent commentary on how much we're willing to give up to the lure of technology." --EW "A fantastic journey from start to finish." --Hypable New York Times bestselling authors Jason Segel and Kirsten Miller ...
    

That tells me nothing about the plot. The world. Why it is related to Ready
Player One. It even mentions that book in the information - almost like there
is no effort behind it, and just random books pulled from other sites with no
care, no attention, no real link at all.

(i.e. scraping and pattern matching. Not real curation.)

~~~
vhpoet
Yes, the descriptions are generic book descriptions and not specific to this
list, but the list itself is curated. I see your point tho, you'd like to see
context on why we selected these specific books.

------
realpanzer
I didn't really liked Ready Player One so ...

------
iworkfromhome
Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card (Mar 03, 2014) is the best for me.

~~~
1_player
Ender’s Game is good, but Speaker for the Dead and Xenocide are one of my
favourite Sci-Fi books and totally underrated. Though I admit I don’t remember
which I liked better.

